# snow sub in Lincoln Park for 24/7 facility



## ParksLandscaping (Jul 30, 2000)

I am looking for a snow sub for a facility in Lincoln park that is open 24/7. It might even turn into summer work. You can e-mail me at [email protected].

David A. Parks


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

what state


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing:waving:


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Dave is in Michigan just north of Detroit, I have worked for Dave in the past and he is a man of his word. He will keep you busy if you are a man of your word.

Regards Mike


----------

